# Arthur Bryant's Original BBQ Sauce



## threeseas (Apr 6, 2010)

What do you all think of this BBQ Sauce. I can't find it in the local stores, but have good things about it. I've heard it's a little gritty, so not sure I'll like it.


----------



## porkaholic (Apr 6, 2010)

For me this sauce is an aquired taste.  It is heavy on vinegar and a really different taste from most sauces.  I think you can buy it on line.  Try it a couple of times before you decide if you like it or not.  I like it best on brisket.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 6, 2010)

Now I have never seen/heard about the sauce you are talkin about but if I were you I would check out some of the sauce you have here. I know I have tried and made most of them here and it will give you quite the selection of sauces. Now I would recommend you try the snake bite sauces. I have a keep some in my re frig right now. Then you can try the Alabama white sauce and it's pretty good too. Then you can go an get Jeff's sauce and rub and those are really good to. Just think there are about 6-8 different sauces and you really don't need to buy anything well maybe some spices but you will need them to maybe make your own rubs or something. See now why go and buy sauce anyway.


----------



## lvrgsp (Apr 6, 2010)

Arthur Bryants is in KC, have eaten there many a time, and Like Porkaholic said it is a vinegar based sauce, I like vinegar based sauces so it is one of my favorites, like said before try it out on a few different types of meat. 
To me it is unlike any other sauce I have tried, a bit different, and I could see where some may say it's a bit gritty, definately a stronger vinegar taste, all i can say is try it out, let us know what ya think.

Lvrgsp


----------



## fire it up (Apr 6, 2010)

It's an alright sauce, got a bottle in my fridge and it is definitely better after it cooks than before.
Also odd it lists lard as one of the ingredients.
Doesn't say it has any celery or celery salt in it but I swear it does, has a strong after taste of it.
If you can easily get it then go for it but if not there are many out there that I think are much better like Jack Stack or Curley's BBQ sauce.


----------



## threeseas (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for all your help. I think I'll give it a try...supposed to be one of the best sauces from KC.


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok, I'll reply even though I really don't have much to add.  I am from KC but moved away several years ago.  I have eaten many times at the original Arthur Bryants and at the one by the racetrack.  Arthur Bryants sauce is as has been said, "an acquired taste."  It is very heavy on the vinegar and I also believe they have celery salt in there.  Never looked at a bottle because I have never bought one and wasn't aware of the lard ingredient.

Arthur Bryants is a mainstay in KC and very famous worldwide.  Presidents, Kings and movie stars love the place.  Don't know why myself, there are many places in KC that are better in my opinion.

But of the two retail places, the original Arthur Bryants is by far the place you want to go.  Their customer service far excels their racetrack location.  The original shop to me feels like they believe in the smoking meat art at a higher level and they go far out of their way there to make sure you enjoy your meal.  The racetrack location is more of a yuppy or tourist stop where it feels the numbers of serving seem to be in higher priority than quality and customer service.

Now thats just my take.  I am sure if other people from KC chimed in here you would get other opinions.  Point is, if ya don't like a heavy vinegar based product, don't seek this sauce out.


----------



## smokeamotive (Apr 7, 2010)

Arthur Bryants is one of the first BBQs in KC. And one of the best. But as some have stated, the sauce is an aquired taste, and yes it's a little gritty. As Porkaholic stated it's good on brisket but I like it on Ham too. More of an eastern sauce. But thier meat is beyond compare, at least at the original site. There the smokemaster has been smoking the meat for over 50 years. And the portions are huge. Living in a BBQ Mecca means there are as many joints and sauces as there are street corners. It all boils down to a matter of tastes. Buy the way ABs has others sauces available too.


----------

